# UHF remote does not work well



## c4racer (Feb 3, 2007)

Is there any way to boost the signal? We are using the remote 2 in our bedroom in a single level 1900 sq ft house. The 622 is in a cabinet under the TV in the living room. It really isn't that big of a house. You have to point the remote in just the right manner to get it to connect. It has become so annoying that the wife wants another solution. So either we need to add another DVR to the mix or something. I guess that opens up all options including switching to another service. Maybe better just to go back to cable.

I figured there would be an easy booster solution available, but I did a search and found nothing on this site or on the DISH website.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

You can use a pair of splitters to help you relocate the reception antenna for the remote from the back of the receiver to the room that the remote will be used in.


----------



## c4racer (Feb 3, 2007)

really - wow, that would be perfect. So the splitter combines the signal along with the SD audio / video signal with no loss? I will give that a try - thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

There are a couple other ideas and an alternate diagram for the above at http://www.dishuser.org/uhfextend.php


----------



## OldAnalogGuy (Feb 3, 2006)

I don't know if this "fix" will help you, or not, but it helped greatly with our TV2 remote only 15' away from the main 722 receiver.










The Dish tech extended the antenna out jack 3' with rg59/rg6. terminated with a male f, a barrel, then the antenna putting it about waist-high behind the TV.

You can now operate TV2 from outside by the pool 50' away!

I don't think fixes of this sort should be necessary with a properly-sensitive receiver front-end, but the picture is SOOO great we don't want to return this 722.

Another "fix" idea for you, my friend.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

You can also replace the small antenna with a cheap set-top antenna like you would use to pick up an OTA signal. Does the same thing as that extension and give you a stronger antenna to receive the signal.


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

I had the same problem and tried an old UHF loop antenna laying around. After a little tweaking, it works OK both upstairs and downstairs.


----------



## kevin d (Sep 21, 2005)

I had a lot of luck switching the remote to 'B' mode and reassigning the remote. 

Go to the system menu (hit menu twice), open the back cover, switch the switch to 'B', and then hit record.

Kevin D.


----------



## Papa Midnight (Mar 17, 2009)

IIP said:


> You can use a pair of splitters to help you relocate the reception antenna for the remote from the back of the receiver to the room that the remote will be used in.


I would've never thought of that. Thanks.

Now if only the installer didn't plug TV2 into the diplexer with a 2nd diplexer for SAT 1 and SAT 2... I don't feel much like messing with the switch.


----------



## 47HO (Apr 11, 2008)

C4,
All ideas listed are good, but I'll add another. I did something similar to OldAnalogGuy (sans the kink in the antenna), except I used a longer piece of coax and relocated the antenna about 4' above the floor, zip-tied to the back of a center speaker shelf.


----------



## scoobyxj (Apr 15, 2008)

You're talking about a separator with the SAT1 and SAT2. Anyway all you need to do is take a normal splitter to combine the TV2 and UHF antenna together into the Diplexer


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

I have looked through all the antenna extending set ups, great options, and discovered before they put it on the example page, is that if the cable that you are going to use to extend the antenna also supplies your TV with an OTA signal and not just the modulator from the box, it will not work. 


> _*Note:* If an over-the-air antenna is installed, the remote control signal cannot be combined onto the same cable as the over-the-air signal._


I have 10 additional channels that I broadcast via that cable, so it doesn't work for me. But after the transition it shouldn't matter for a normal set up. Unless you live in a place like Denver where channels 7 & 9, now as DTV at UHF 16 & 17, are going back to VHF-H 7 & 9 where they were as analog. I was told by a DISH Installer that the remotes use VHF.

BUT we have hot water heat and a supply pipe runs through my electronics closet in the basement so I took a length of cable, stripped it back and using a grounding clamp, attached the cable to my hot water heat system. This should also work with water pipes. That makes my whole house an antenna. I can change channels from my neighbors. And since I installed all their media systems I have control over the Address codes. With 16 A/B addresses there's plenty to go around. That's an option . . .


----------



## gabishara (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks very much guys, I am so grateful to your input in this forum. I was losing my mind over the UHF remote issue posted above. I followed the 2 way splitter sketch and solution. It worked flawlessly. The UHF antenna is now by TV2, it works, but not from a distance like it is expected. I am buying a 10db attenuator to add to this configuration. I must add that I confirmed that interference in fact comes from the HDTV itself, before I added the splitters, I tested with the HDTV off, the uhf remote worked. I turned my samsung HDTV on and the remote went dead. now after the splitter fix, it works all the time. Minor change was that I had a triplexer installed, slight difference than what is shown. Once again thanks a lot. If anyone needs pics or sketches of what I did (same as above, only with a triplexer), please email me or post it here. Thanks.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

kevin d said:


> I had a lot of luck switching the remote to 'B' mode and reassigning the remote.
> 
> Go to the system menu (hit menu twice), open the back cover, switch the switch to 'B', and then hit record.


I think this bears repeating. It's very effective and the simplest solution by far. It extended my range by at least 25 ft.


----------



## Jodean (Jul 17, 2010)

c4racer said:


> really - wow, that would be perfect. So the splitter combines the signal along with the SD audio / video signal with no loss? I will give that a try - thanks for the suggestion.


while this does work, it does effect signal though.

I tried this for my kitchen, it made the remote work, but disabled my OTA that was combined with it. It also made tv2 look fuzzy.

Took the antenna and splitter back out adn tv2 was again clear and all my OTA came back. I have OTA and tv1 and tv2 sent to all my tvs.

I would try extending the antenna with a cable as shown, but maybe even longer. And then also try the remote to B signal and reassign.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Jodean said:


> ...disabled my OTA that was combined with it.


This is documented in the instructions.

Note: If an over-the-air antenna is installed, the remote control signal cannot be combined onto the same cable as the over-the-air signal.


----------

